# Shipping our motorhome to America



## 101043 (Sep 19, 2006)

We are planning to take a year out and ship or motorhome over to America. We are in the early stages of planning this trip which will take place in 18 months time. If there is anyone out there that has done this we would be grateful of any information or tips that you could give us. Thank you


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*No Help but Interested*

We can't be any help but we will watch this thread with great interest. Never even considered that idea. Canada, America, Australia ... the world is suddenly our oyster LOL.

Good Luck


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I hope there is a pearl in that oyster. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Sid


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Take a look here, might be of help http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23006-motorhome.html+usa

There have been several other threads asking the same question, will see what else I can find.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been told by someone who took a car to Aus that the following company provides a service.

http://www.autoshippers.co.uk/

They paid about £650 for a Mondeo but that was a few years back.

US is a lot cheaper I think.

As always scams will exist too and here is such a warning:
http://www.autoshippers.co.uk/car_shipping_scam.htm


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a complete account of someone who did it click HERE - 600 page account for £10.99 or for a freebie shorter how to do it click HERE


----------



## 101043 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you for all your advice, it is greatly appreciated. I will keep you posted of how we are getting on planning this trip.

Steve and Terri


----------

